# Pennsylvania - PE Numbers



## ferryg (Jan 24, 2007)

For those of you that have passed in our wonderful Commonwealth (  Edward G. Rendell, Governor...welcomes you)...have you received any documentation with your registration number?

If you passed in a previous year...about how long did it take until you received something with your number?


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jan 24, 2007)

ferryg said:


> For those of you that have passed in our wonderful Commonwealth (  Edward G. Rendell, Governor...welcomes you)...have you received any documentation with your registration number?
> If you passed in a previous year...about how long did it take until you received something with your number?


I haven't received anything except an email that said we have up to 90 days to issue your number!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn. I must have gotten licensed in the two most efficient states in the union. VT processed applications and issued PE numbers quickly, and NH turned my reciprocity application right around.

Having just filled out a Mass application, I can see these were the exception, not the norm.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Art (Jan 24, 2007)

took about 1 month last time...


----------



## ferryg (Jan 25, 2007)

_"Damn. I must have gotten licensed in the two most efficient states in the union. VT processed applications and issued PE numbers quickly, and NH turned my reciprocity application right around._

_Having just filled out a Mass application, I can see these were the exception, not the norm. _

_Good luck guys."_

Yeah...not too much efficiency here.


----------



## ferryg (Jan 25, 2007)

Art said:


> took about 1 month last time...


Thanks Art.


----------



## Art (Jan 26, 2007)

Oct 05 numbers released 2/10/06 PE073141 was the first of the batch

Apr 06 numbers released 7/28/06 PE073587 was the first of the batch

so far PE074145 is the last issued on 1/25/07

ours should be soon, my guess 2/9/07 since they seem to do it on a Friday

anybody know when results were recieved for Oct 05 &amp; Apr 06?

Oct 05 results 1/7/06 ... took 34 days for numbers, 2/10/06

Apr 06 results 6/23/06 ... took 35 days for numbers, 7/28/06

both on Fridays...

my revised prediction is Friday 2/2/07, which will be 35 days from the date of the result letter (12/28/05)


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jan 31, 2007)

Art said:


> Oct 05 numbers released 2/10/06 PE073141 was the first of the batchApr 06 numbers released 7/28/06 PE073587 was the first of the batch
> 
> so far PE074145 is the last issued on 1/25/07
> 
> ...



I just looked on the site this morning and they haven't added any numbers since January 26, 2007.

Maybe they are getting ready to do the next batch.


----------



## JEB_PE (Feb 1, 2007)

*http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/default.asp*

*I have been checking to see if I have been updated yet but so far no luck.*


----------



## Art (Feb 2, 2007)

PE074149 on 2/1/2007

last entry...

come on already!!!!


----------



## ferryg (Feb 6, 2007)

Art said:


> PE074149 on 2/1/2007
> last entry...
> 
> come on already!!!!



Up to about 156 ir 157 now. However, these licenses are all granted through reciprocity...so it doesn't appear that any of the licenses earned through examination this October have yet to be added.


----------



## Art (Feb 7, 2007)

they added some last night...all reciprocity :appl:

PE074161 is the last... 2/6/07

so they must do it after midnight...

here's to ours this week :appl:


----------



## ferryg (Feb 7, 2007)

Well...in an attempt to get some actual information from the state board...I sent an email inquiring as to a possible date when the numbers might become available. The reply:

_You will receive a result letter from the testing agency approximately 12 weeks after your test date. The Board has 90 days after the date of your result letter to issue your license, provided you have passed the exam and met all requirements._

_Valerie Scheib, Reviewing Officer_

_State Registration Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors and Geologists_

_P.O. Box 2649_

_Harrisburg, Pa 17105_

_Phone: 717-783-7049_

_Fax: 717-705-5540_

_E-mail: [email protected] &lt;mailto:[email protected]&gt; _

_Website: www.dos.state.pa.us/eng &amp;lt__;http://www.dos.state.pa.us/eng&gt;_

As usual...nothing more than the typical template response. I wish my Commonwealth would actually spend some time trying to help the residents instead of raising taxes. I thought legalized gambling was going to fix EVERYTHING that is wrong in PA (if you are a resident...you know what and who I am talking about)...but I guess not.

:appl:


----------



## Monk (Feb 7, 2007)

ferryg said:


> Well...in an attempt to get some actual information from the state board...I sent an email inquiring as to a possible date when the numbers might become available.


You'll be on the "LIST" now - they won't put your information up until last and it will come with an automatic "Disciplinary Action" attached - all because you had the balls to ask what was taking them so long!

:appl:


----------



## ferryg (Feb 7, 2007)

:wacko: Oh...don't YOU start now!!!!

I didn't even flip out on them!!! I asked nicely and politely...as a good citizen should.

...and AS USUAL...I GOT NOTHING IN RETURN...WELL THAT'S IT!!!

I'm flipping out this time!!!!...or I might just go home and take a nap -_-

They just make me so angry.


----------



## Art (Feb 9, 2007)

one step closer...I received the boards PE newsletter today...

now if they would just issue the freakin' numbers :beerchug:


----------



## Monk (Feb 16, 2007)

The database has been updated! We have PE numbers! :Locolaugh:

http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/default.asp


----------



## jfusilloPE (Feb 16, 2007)

Monk said:


> The database has been updated! We have PE numbers! :Locolaugh:
> http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/default.asp


You beat me to it...finally the wait is over (and now the NCEES records program begins)!


----------



## Art (Feb 16, 2007)

:Locolaugh: you guys are fast!!!


----------



## Art (Feb 16, 2007)

seal &amp; stamp ordered


----------



## Fudgey (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## JEB_PE (Feb 16, 2007)

Since I am an engineer, I just had to know. The first PE number given for passing the exam is #74192 and the last #74378.

So Congradulations to me and the other 185 that Passed this time around!!!!

JEB


----------



## Art (Feb 22, 2007)

my license came today with a small wallet card...last item, certificate, yet to come...

frame shopping tomorrow :thumbs:


----------



## jfusilloPE (Feb 23, 2007)

Art said:


> my license came today with a small wallet card...last item, certificate, yet to come...
> frame shopping tomorrow :thumbs:


Amen to that!

I also started the NCEES records application.


----------



## Art (Feb 24, 2007)

certificate arrived today...I'm complete :screwloose:

trimmed it on a paper cutter it to fit into a 8x10 glass 'clip' holder, no frame...looks awesome

now the NCEES records program


----------

